# Looking for Phal Zumita Blush photo - Ortho's Orchids A to Z



## bigleaf (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a photo of Phal Zumita Blush pictured on page 180 by Ortho's book Orchids A to Z, 2005, 3rd edition.

This is an old hybrid from Zuma Canyon in 1983. George from Zuma no longer has this hybrid. Since this hybrid produces variable flowers, I like to know what my customer is looking at. A customer is requesting this flower but he does not have a computer to show me what he is looking at.

If you have a hybrid that looks like this flower, let me know too. I'll pass your information to this customer.

Thank you.
Peter


----------

